# 510 Turnips / Flick / Celeste all in one !



## Carlisle (Apr 1, 2020)

hello! a busy night tonight on my island ! if anyone wants a one stop shop for a few things let me know! i kindly ask you can tip two nmt upon visiting. I will dm you the dodo code when I am ready for you.



Done for now thanks everyone for visiting o/


----------



## DeityLink286 (Apr 1, 2020)

*Send a dm*

Hey I would love to visit! Sent a dm


----------



## deadsire (Apr 1, 2020)

Inv I’ll be glade to tip


----------



## Oakenhold (Apr 1, 2020)

I'll love to be invited too! Appreciate it very much!


----------



## Wickel (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd love to visit! 

What do you mean by nmt?


----------



## Carlisle (Apr 1, 2020)

Myrthella said:


> I'd love to visit!
> 
> What do you mean by nmt?



Nook Miles Tickets 

Will only take one or two more people who post for the queue and then stop for the night. Might do one person at a time for safety


----------



## tajikey (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you again for letting me come. You've got a really nice Island. Makes me sad to return back to mine.


----------



## Carlisle (Apr 1, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Thank you again for letting me come. You've got a really nice Island. Makes me sad to return back to mine.



Thank you. 
Also I couldn’t find Flick last visit, not sure if he can despawn before 5am but he may or may not still be on the island.

Jk i found him. Ghost dude is here too


----------



## DeityLink286 (Apr 1, 2020)

*First but last?*

First to message and post but no joy for me?


----------



## Oakenhold (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for your invite, got a nice island there


----------



## Carlisle (Apr 1, 2020)

Oakenhold said:


> Thanks for your invite, got a nice island there


 
Thank you. ^_^


----------



## terryy (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi there, would live to visit as I have a few turnips to sell! Let me know if the queue isn't too long

Ah I missed it  Thanks anyway!


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

edit; nvm i dont need it anymore >-<


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello  do you open your gate later again? Would Love to visit you


----------



## Carlisle (Apr 1, 2020)

im going to sleep now so it probably wont open again sorry guys !


----------

